# SARGENT! Tips for driving to the cut



## jayboy (Sep 3, 2013)

I am borrowing my friends 4x4 f150. Any tips for driving to Mitchell's Cut. I have only driven in the sand once in Sargent and several people got stuck. I will have my daughters with me and am really anxious.

Probably going Monday the week of thanksgiving. 

Will the Bulls Reds still be close to the beach also that far into November?


Jason


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When you go over the swing bridge take a right, when you get to the boat ramp take a left onto the beach, you have to cross a ditch full of muddy water but don't worry because it has rock on the bottom and looks worse than it is, after you cross the ditch drive towards the beach for about 30' than take a right on the trail/road and stay on it all the way to the cut. Never drive down close to the surf because there is a bunch of clay right under the surface and never drive anywhere that you don't see tire tracks where someone else has already driven.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I usually take "the low road" and stay in other people's well worn ruts. The high road is not that bad either. I have never come close to getting stuck, frankly, in an F150 4X4. Occasionally, if a spot looks hairy, I'll get out and see how soft it is before i drive through. I just exercise common sense, and don't take any chances, and I always can make it to the cut or near it. honestly, i think you will be fine. Bring a shovel, tow rope, etc just in case. If you stop moving and your tires are spinning, STOP, dig out a little, back up and try again. But i don't think you will have to. There are some muddy spots by the boat ramp area as you turn into the beach. But they are not that bad, and you can usually keep one half your tires in a muddy rut, and one half on dry land. 

Bull reds can be close in any time. 
Good luck! Jim


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

And yes the bull reds will still be there, they are always there, they never leave, 365 days a year, 24 hours a day, they were there last week, if you go fishing there June 23, 2037 at 3:11 pm, there will still be bull reds there. But catching them is up to you.


----------



## jayboy (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. Everyone is always so helpful. 

I'm going to try blue crab maybe from fiesta. I'll bring my cast net too. Fresh mullet head is good too correct. Thanks again guys.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't forget to turn left at the six point buck. That's right after the mockingbird that sits on the barbwire fence. Wait, did you say Monday? I'm sorry the Mockingbird isn't there on Mondays. Just turn left after the buck.


----------



## Danoutex (May 21, 2014)

Remember that speed kills if bouncing and running through the sand / dunes like it is a race through the Baja! Be kind on the accelerator and let the 4wd do its thing! Safe travels!


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

So I shouldn't try to take the Prius there?


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

eyef1shin said:


> So I shouldn't try to take the Prius there?


 should be fine with the Prius.....Just make sure you are prepared! You might be out there for awhile


----------



## jayboy (Sep 3, 2013)

hopefully a little rain will make it more driveable/more compact.


----------

